# Bill for Parliamentary review of Canadian security/intel agencies--note CAF



## MarkOttawa (17 Jun 2016)

Note limited application to Canadian Armed Forces intelligence activities--start of a post, further links at original:



> Under His Thumb? Proposed Canadian Parliamentary Security/Intel Review Committee
> 
> The prime minister’s thumb it appears, with a committee much modeled on the British equivalent. No doubt in the hope of reassuring nervous Five Eyes SIGINT allies and, more broadly, those foreign services with which Canada works closely on such things as counter-terrorism and counter-espionage. Many abroad may have serious doubts about the ability of our MPs, especially from the opposition, to hold their tongues.
> 
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## MarkOttawa (27 Jun 2016)

More--quite a bit of Canadian Forces Intelligence Command's activities may be beyond new Parliamentary review committee (and note lead for geospatial intelligence):



> The Scope of Canadian Forces’ Intelligence Activities (including HUMINT)
> https://cgai3ds.wordpress.com/2016/06/27/mark-collins-the-scope-of-canadian-forces-intelligence-activities-including-humint/



Mark
Ottawa


----------

